# Night-Day



## Pnw-cronic (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok, i hope that i didn't ask to soon and its allready here somewere if so sorry ,But i was wundering when is the best time its stink'n sticky-n-dripin whith goodness she's mature and ready to DIE <so 12hour day 12 hour night ofcorse>the time is when? after dark or after light.Or does it matter?I have grown for some time but have never known this one for sure  have always pulled after its gone thru its last night?? just felt right:farm:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 20, 2008)

*Chop her down when she's ready. Doesn't matter if it's day or night if she's ready take her down.  *


----------



## Hick (Jan 21, 2008)

hmmmm I have "read" that the thc is highest/most potent, immediately following the dark period, as thc is degraded by light.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jan 21, 2008)

what Hick said.   ^^^

the plant also contains the least nutes/water after a dark period.


----------



## umbra (Jan 21, 2008)

many people will do a 24 hr darkness, then harvest.


----------



## fulltimes (Jan 21, 2008)

the indoor bible says to harvest just after the lights are turned off to allow one last light-filled day for resin production..


----------



## Wise Man (Jan 22, 2008)

Cut and paste from Subcool post.

The flower/bloom cycle of cannabis is controlled by a chemical/hormone that builds up during dark hours, so during veg with only 6 hours dark, the plant doesnt build up enough of this hormone to trigger flowering responce... once dark hours are lengthenned then slightly more hormine is produced during 12hrs dark than is destroyed during 12 hours light... so after roughly 2 weeks the hormone builds up to a level that triggers the flowering stage.. 

So... near the end of the plants life you can force the plant to produce every last bit of resin possible by tricking the plant by extending the dark cycles, in effect you are giving the plant 3 nights worth of dark in 1 blast which allows the hormone to build up to maximum levels, pushing the plant to finish quicker and produce as much thc as possible.. and ripen thc it has already produced...


----------



## Hick (Jan 22, 2008)

> Factors Influencing THC Production
> 
> Many factors influence the production of THC. In general, the older a plant, the greater its potential to produce THC. This is true, however, only if the plant remains healthy and vigorous, THC production requires the proper quantity and quality of light. It seems that none of the biosynthetic processes operate efficiently when low light conditions prevent proper photosynthesis. *Research has shown (Valle et al. 1978) that twice as much THC is produced under a 12-hour photoperiod than under a 10-hour photoperiod.* Warm temperatures are known to promote metabolic activity and the production of THC. Heat also promotes resin secretion, possibly in response to the threat of floral desiccation by the hot sun, Resin collects in the heads of glandular trichomes and does not directly seal the pores of the calyx to prevent desiccation. Resin heads may serve to break up the rays of the sun so that fewer of them strike the leaf surface and raise the temperature. However, light and heat also destroy THC. In a drug strain, a bio-synthetic rate must be maintained such that substantially more THC is produced than is broken down. Humidity is an interesting parameter of THC production and one of the least understood. Most high-quality drug Cannabis grows in areas that are dry much of the time at least during the maturation period. It follows that increased resin produc. tion in response to arid conditions might account for increased THC production. High-THC strains, however, also grow in very humid conditions (greenhouses and equatorial zones) and produce copious quantities of resin. Cannabis seems not to produce more resins in response to dry soil, as it does to a dry atmosphere. Drying out plants by with-holding water for the last weeks of flowering does not stimulate THC production, although an arid atmosphere may do so. A Cannabis plant in flower requires water, so that nutrients are available. for operating the various bio-synthetic pathways.
> 
> ...


MJ BOTANY


----------



## screwdriver (Jan 22, 2008)

I usually harvest at the end of the night cycle. The reason is convenience for the time I have. I really don't think I would be able to tell if more THC was produced no matter which harvest method used. 
Rethinking my harvest time to a couple hours after the lights come on because that when the leaves wake up from the night cycle and begin to reach upward for the light. That's the best time I can see and reach the leaf stems that I am going to cut off.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 28, 2008)

Wise Man said:
			
		

> Cut and paste from Subcool post.
> 
> The flower/bloom cycle of cannabis is controlled by a chemical/hormone that builds up during dark hours, so during veg with only 6 hours dark, the plant doesnt build up enough of this hormone to trigger flowering responce... once dark hours are lengthenned then slightly more hormine is produced during 12hrs dark than is destroyed during 12 hours light... so after roughly 2 weeks the hormone builds up to a level that triggers the flowering stage..
> 
> So... near the end of the plants life you can force the plant to produce every last bit of resin possible by tricking the plant by extending the dark cycles, in effect you are giving the plant 3 nights worth of dark in 1 blast which allows the hormone to build up to maximum levels, pushing the plant to finish quicker and produce as much thc as possible.. and ripen thc it has already produced...


 
_the assumption being that this build up of hormone that triggers the flowering cycle is also responsible for finishing etc_ :hubba:


----------

